# wow laggs trotz gtx260



## Steipilz (6. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen

ich hab mir vor ein paar wochen ne gtx 260 geakuft. habe 2bildschirme ddaran angeschlossen, auf dem einten läuft wow und auf dem anderen halt der rest (firefox, wmp, ts usw.). nun hab ich grad im naxx 25er raid 8fps (höchste einstellungen) und das einfach saumässig wenig. woran liegt das und wie kann ichs ändern?

dankeschön


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2009)

Waere gut, wenn Du uns sagen wuerdest, was Du ausser der GTX260 so im Rechner hast...


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Ne P4 mit 2,4GHZ und 512MB RAM vielleicht. Obwohl glaube da würde dann die Grafikkarte die enorme Leistung ausbremsen die von der CPU ausgeht. 


Naja mal warten bis der TE antwort. Ich errinnere mich immer an den Sticky hier wie man seine Fragen posten sollte. Beachtet wohl leider keiner.


----------



## Steipilz (7. Februar 2009)

sry habsch voll vergessen, hab den thread während ner kurzen pause in naxx geschrieben^^

also ram hab ich genug glaube 6gb, der cpu is nicht der beste aber er sollte reichen... ansonsten hab ich nen guten lüfter daür, also könnt ich den n bisschen übertakten wenns an dem liegt... der cpu is n e6400. das mainboard is auch io dasn n asus p5q. 

also, an was liegts? xD


----------



## Wagga (7. Februar 2009)

Hast du die neusten Treiber drauf.
Evtl. mal den aktuellsten Betatreiber versucht?
Oder eine Version niedriger als der aktuelle Finaltreiber?
Das kann meist Wunder wirken.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (7. Februar 2009)

Dein cpu hat nur 2x2,13GHz. Das ist nicht grad viel. Wende viele andere anwendungen laufen hast (wie du schon geschrieben hast) dan könnte das deine Probleme erklären. Dein CPU ist auch schon fast zu schlecht für deine Grafikkarte.


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Februar 2009)

die CPU ist zu schlecht...

meine 8800GTX wird (dank der neuen Treiber) mittlerweile auch von meiner CPU (E6600) ausgebremst...


----------



## Klos1 (7. Februar 2009)

Der 6400 könnte zwar eine GTX260 limitieren, aber doch nicht in Wow. Überpüfe doch mal die Auslastung deiner CPU, während du Wow spielst. Am besten, du holst dir ein Tool, mit dem du die aktuelle Auslastung während des Spielens immer überwachen kannst. Sowas sollte es geben. Wenn deine CPU nicht konstant bei 100% Auslastung liegt, dann limitiert er in diesem Fall auch nicht.

Und genau das wird meiner Einschätzung nach auch der Fall sein. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, daß ein 6400 Intel bei Wow immer konstant zu 100% ausgelastet ist. 

Entweder liegt es an Wow, daß die da einfach den Code versaut haben, weil irgendwie klagen ja viele im Moment, oder du hast andere Probleme.


----------



## Steipilz (8. Februar 2009)

hatte nun everest während dem 25er satgharion alufen und der war miestens um die 60% (die cpu auslastung) hatte manchmal sprünge auf 100. fps hatte ich durchschnittlich 10 und die latenz lag bei 200. so beim rumfliegen aufm npc mount in der alten welt hab ich so 40fps und 160latenz, auch das find ich ziemlich wenig. also ich denk mal dass es nicth am cpu liegt da der nie voll ausgelastet wird.


----------



## Max der Orc (9. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht liegt das ja an WOW, die Bugs sind ja zahlreich, aber das passt wohl auch nicht wenn du nur 8 fps hasst


----------



## Asoriel (9. Februar 2009)

Sag mal, Eingabeverzögerung hast du aber aus? Sollte die FPS deutlich pushen. Falls es an sein sollte unbedingt ausmachen!


----------



## RaDon27 (9. Februar 2009)

Eingabeverzögerung bei den Grafikeinstrellungen deaktiviert? Die Option bringt vom Aussehen garnix aber verschlingt einiges an FPS!


----------



## Steipilz (9. Februar 2009)

ja, die is deaktiviert. leigt es evtl daran dass ich im fenstermodus spiele? aber wenn es daran leigt, kann ich im normalen modus spielen aber so dass das game auf mienem 2. bildschim läuft und ich auf dem anderen immer noch ins i-net kann usw.?


----------



## Malc0m (10. Februar 2009)

hab auch ne gtx260 (xfx blackedition) nen E6600 @ 3ghz und 8gb ram vista64  und spiel auf 1680x ... (breitbild)
Hab zwar jetzt nicht grad spielprobleme.. Alles hoch bis auf schatten und Texturfilter, doch find ichs auch schon komisch das man in Dalaran zb nur ca 20-30fps hat manchmal sogar weniger und in der Restlichen welt je nach blickwinkeleinstellung 50-70fps.
Ich denke mal das es irgendwie mit der WoW Engine zutun hat.. sooo gut sieht se ja auch net aus das sie soo hardwarefressend ist. Die große Sichtweite macht für mich das auch irgendwie langsam. 
Ka aber die Grafik könnte schon "etwas" optimiert werden von der geschwindigkeit her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leuchtturm (10. Februar 2009)

Habe mal ein bisschen im Internet gesucht und folgendes gefunden:


Sollte jemand gerade die Zeit haben und Vista der testet mal bitte folgende 3 Sachen:


---------------------------------------------

1. Start - Ausführen: regedit
2. Jetzt müsst ihr durch die Registry zu folgendem Ordner navigieren:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\
3. Dort seht ihr mehrere Unterordner mit langen Zahlen- und Buchstabenkombinationen. Ihr müsst den Ordner finden, der die IP Adresse eures PCs beinhaltet. In dem Ordner sind auch viele andere Einstellungen zu sehen. (Beispiel: {7X9G4DCB-FHE8-4002-J21F-4D2B68AE7149})
4. Habt ihr den richtigen Ordner gefunden: Rechtsklick ins rechte Feld - Neu - DWORD-Wert
5. Den neuen Wert "TcpAckFrequency" nennen und per Doppelklick darauf in der Konfiguration den Wert auf 1 setzen. (Sollte die Performance beeinträchtigt werden, kann der Wert auf 2 gesetzt werden, damit der Standart wiederhergestellt wird)

----------------------------------------------

Um die erforderliche Ordnerstruktur zu erstellen, müsst ihr einfach folgenden Text in ein neues *.txt Dokument kopieren. Die Endung .txt müsst ihr dann in .reg ändern. Dann einfach die Datei ausführen und mit Ja bestätigen.

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
	[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSMQ]
	[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSMQ\Parameters]
	"TCPNoDelay"=dword:00000001
	[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSMQ\Parameters\OCMsetup]
	[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSMQ\Parameters\Security]
	"SecureDSCommunication"=dword:00000000
	[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSMQ\Parameters\setup]
	[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSMQ\Setup]
```
----------------------------------------------

*Config.wtf editieren - alles*
Die Datei befindet sich im Ordner: *\World of Warcraft\WTF\
Ihr öffnet die config.wtf Datei am Besten mit dem WordPad, da es mit dem Notepad zu Problemen kommen kann.
BEVOR ihr World of Warcraft startet, solltet ihr die Datei auf Schreibgeschützt setzen - Rechtsklick auf die Datei - Eigenschaften - Haken bei Schreibgeschützt setzen. Wenn ihr das nicht tut, können eure Einstellungen verloren gehen. Macht das allerdings erst, wenn ihr eure Änderungen vorgenommen habt. Außerdem wäre ein Backup der Datei vor dem Editieren ratsam.

a) Für Besitzer einer DualCore CPU (oder noch mehr Kerne), also einem Prozessor mit 2 Kernen, empfiehlt sich folgende Option. Sie ist für die Synchronisation (Abstimmung der Kerne aufeinander) der beiden Kerne zuständig:
Findet in der Datei den Eintrag oder legt ihn neu an:
SET timingmethod "0"
Das ist der Standartwert. Nun könnt ihr ihn auf 1 oder 2 setzen. Ihr müsst dabei selbst ausprobieren, welcher Wert eurem Spiel mehr Performance bringt.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2009)

hmm...ich an deiner Stelle würde den Link entfernen, da er zu einem Bot-Forum führt was sicher nicht gerne gesehen ist.


----------



## Leuchtturm (10. Februar 2009)

Habe den Link aus meinem Beitrag entfernt und den Original Beitrag herausgesucht:

http://www.allvatar.com/rex/160-0-PimpMyWoW.html


----------



## Ogil (10. Februar 2009)

Dein "Tipp" beeinflusst die Kommunikation - vermag also im besten Fall die Latenz zu verbessern. Der TE hier hat aber Probleme mit den FPS (auch wenn er das in er Ueberschrift faelschlicherweise Laggs nennt).

@TE

Die FPS im Fenstermodus koennen schon recht deutlich von denen im Vollbildmodus abweichen. Probier doch einfach mal aus, wie gross der Unterschied bei Dir ist. Ausserdem: Hast Du die Schatten hochgedreht in den WoW-Grafikeinstellungen? Die fressen ziemlich viel Leistung. Und VSYNC hast Du sicher auch nicht an? Falls doch, brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern wenn Du nie ueber 60FPS kommst...


----------



## Leuchtturm (10. Februar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dein "Tipp" beeinflusst die Kommunikation - vermag also im besten Fall die Latenz zu verbessern. Der TE hier hat aber Probleme mit den FPS (auch wenn er das in er Ueberschrift faelschlicherweise Laggs nennt).



Er sollte vielleicht mal Schritt 3 testen und die config.wtf editieren!!! Habe nun eine saugeile Performance! Zusätzlich in WoW die Eingabeverzögerung ausschalten und wie du schon sagtest den VSync das gibt auch nochmal einen dicken Schub!


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Februar 2009)

Steipilz schrieb:


> ja, die is deaktiviert. leigt es evtl daran dass ich im fenstermodus spiele? aber wenn es daran leigt, kann ich im normalen modus spielen aber so dass das game auf mienem 2. bildschim läuft und ich auf dem anderen immer noch ins i-net kann usw.?


Es liegt definitiv am Fenstermodus. Seit einiger Zeit hat WoW Probleme damit und Einbrüche von >50% sind die Folge. Wie heisst es bei Blizzard immer so schön? Das Problem ist bekannt wir arbeiten daran. Geht aber schon fast ein Jahr so. Genauso wie der Bug mit den Schatten bei Crossfire/SLI Konfigurationen seit 3.0 der auch immer noch nicht behoben ist.


----------



## Steipilz (10. Februar 2009)

hab das mit der config datei mal gemacht, bringt aber nichts. liegt wohl wirklich am vfenstermodus, habs getestet und unterschiede von 20fps festgestellt. das is aber scheisse, da ich ungern auf den vfenstermodus vrichten werde... mal schauen was ich amchen werde. danke auf jedenfall für all die antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2009)

schonmal den maximierten Fenstermodus versucht?


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Februar 2009)

Das ändert daran nichts. Die FPS bleiben gleich.


----------



## Steipilz (10. Februar 2009)

genau, ausserdem muss ich mien wow ja immer auf meinen 2.ten bildschirm verschieben können also geht das nicht.


----------



## Shurkien (11. Februar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das ändert daran nichts. Die FPS bleiben gleich.




Irgendwie nicht.
Ich habe wenn ich im Maximierten Fenstermod spiele mehr FPS als wenn ich im Vollbild zocke!


----------



## Leuchtturm (12. Februar 2009)

Ich habe die Schritte die ich hier gepostet habe mal ausprobiert und folgende Sachen beobachten können:

1. SET timingmode "1" 
ca 15 FPS mehr
2. Vollbilf vs Fenstermodus
Vollbild = 65 FPS
Fenster = 45 FPS
Fazit für meinen Rechner lieber Vollbild nutzen
3. Optimierung der NIC und der Registry
hat bei mir eine verbesserung von ca 100 im Ping gebracht. Habe zu lastzeiten vorher immer einen Ping von 160+ gehabt und nun habe ich 60+


Für jeden der FPS Probleme hat kann ich nur empfehlen das man einfach mal die Anleitung von allvatar ausprobiert die ich ghepostet habe.

Das einzige was ich bisher noch nicht testen konnte ist die Performance im 25ger Raids. Hatte vorher immer Standbilder sobald der Kampf begonnen hat.

Werde hier meine Erfahrungen posten!


----------

